
Election Officials to Convene Amid Historic Focus on Voting and Interference - smacktoward
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/27/799284035/election-officials-to-convene-amid-historic-focus-on-voting-and-interference
======
bediger4000
Son of a gun! This is a good article, even addressing the elephant in the
room:

"Many more blame President Trump. Fifty-six percent say he has done little or
nothing to keep the elections safe. A slim majority think the president, who
has repeatedly questioned Russian tampering in 2016, actually encourages
foreign interference."

On the other hand, anyone who talked about these issues in 2000 (Bruce
Schneier for one) was mocked and subsequently ignored, so we've kind of made
our own bed on election interference over the last 20 years.

